# My Employer has signed me up for a Tuxedo Card



## red rose (Nov 27, 2009)

I started working for Tesco (fuck not naming them, I'm quitting after this anyway) about a month ago, as part of my contract I gave them my bank details so that they could pay me my wages.

But today I got a letter from them in the post, including my new Tuxedo Card (for those of you that don't know what that is, it looks like a debit/credit card but you put a certain amount of money onto it and then cant spend any more than that) The letter informed me that my Tesco wages were going to be paid directly to the Tuxedo card each month. I had not heard anything about this before today.

Now I can withdraw money from an ATM for free the first two times I withdraw each month, after that it costs me £1.95 for each withdrawal. It costs me £5 if I want to put money on the card myself and if I want to use the card to pay for things directly I will be charged 2.9%. I receive no interest on the money as long as it is with Tuxedo.

I also got two bits of junk mail from loan comapnies offering me 270% APR loans, I *never* get junk mail.

I am fucking livid about this.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 27, 2009)

Is Tuxedo card owned by Tesco?  Is this just a way of Tesco forcing their staff to pay them to access money?


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 27, 2009)

Can you set up a standing order into your bank? 

Other than that tell them to fuck the fuck off.   

Write to the papers.


----------



## Santino (Nov 27, 2009)

What the fuck?


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2009)

Good god, that's beyond unbelievable.

Paying your wages into an account you have to pay to take money out 

Do Tesco have anything to do with Tuxedo by any chance?


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd seek legal advice on that.  Sounds well dodgy.


----------



## joustmaster (Nov 27, 2009)

its also a really shit name for a card


----------



## Onket (Nov 27, 2009)

When I worked for HSBC they made me apply for one of their accounts to pay my wages into. That was fucking annoying but this is even worse.

Not good at all.


----------



## Kanda (Nov 27, 2009)

They can't do that can they???

was it definitely Tesco sending you the card? Do you have a debit card with your normal account?


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2009)

Something wrong there, I'd get onto Tesco Payroll.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 27, 2009)

Massive scumbags


http://myreader.co.uk/msg/130426034.aspx


----------



## Belushi (Nov 27, 2009)

Christ, I'd kick up a fuss abut this rose!

Its a step back to the days when the bosses would pay you in their own money which could only be used in their own shops!


----------



## mozzy (Nov 27, 2009)

((((((Redrose and all Tesco's workers!))))))) What tossers - I am glad i boycotted their supermarkets years ago - wankers!


----------



## Kanda (Nov 27, 2009)

http://myreader.co.uk/msg/130426034.aspx



> This seems to be a recent development.  According to this forum
> http://www.verylittlehelps.com/index.php?topic=9304.0
> the card is issued to staff who are paid by cheque and should not be
> given to staff to opt to be paid by BACS.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2009)

Theres a thread here about it, might help

http://www.verylittlehelps.com/index.php?topic=9304.0

you can opt out apparently


----------



## red rose (Nov 27, 2009)

I haven't found anything to suggest that Tuxedo is part of Tesco but it wouldn't surprise me.

Frankly I was planning on quitting anyway in December so the long-term implications don't affect me too much, not like the loyal staff who've been there years and are now being screwed over.  But Tesco have essentially given my details to an outside finance company without my knowledge or permission and I can't imagine that is legal.

Its completely fucked up.


----------



## maomao (Nov 27, 2009)

I'd send them a letter of grievance claiming unlawful deduction of wages.


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

Hey - sign up to the thread on the Very Little Helps forum (I love that name  )

http://www.verylittlehelps.com/index.php?topic=9304.0

Ah, I see lizzieloo beat me to it!


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 27, 2009)

_Some_ information here http://www.verylittlehelps.com/index.php?topic=9304.0

It's basically a way of avoiding paying banking fees for cheques as well.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 27, 2009)

lizzieloo said:


> Theres a thread here about it, might help
> 
> http://www.verylittlehelps.com/index.php?topic=9304.0
> 
> you can opt out apparently



Nice of them.


----------



## maomao (Nov 27, 2009)

Tuxedo is owned by Maestro not Tesco.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2009)

quimcunx said:


> Nice of them.



There will be loads of people that don't realise you can opt out.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 27, 2009)

How can someone legally apply for any sort of financial product in my name without my permission?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Nov 27, 2009)

Fucking hell, aren;t we all super quick.  by the time i'd read enough of the vlh thread to conclude it might help about 8 people had already done so.


----------



## red rose (Nov 27, 2009)

Clearly you are all far better googlers than I... I couldn't find any information outside of the Tuxedo website. The letter from Tesco at no point says I can opt out.  It just says  "your wages will be paid to this account from now on".

I gave them my bank details, I have a debit card for that account.  Either way I'm going to kick up a massive fuss about this.

CUNTS


----------



## Kanda (Nov 27, 2009)

It's supposed to be only for people that get paid by cheque


----------



## red rose (Nov 27, 2009)

From the link posted before



> Now, my friend does not want to be paid like this.  Tesco say it is because they have not had time to process her bank details.  Seems they did have time to process setting up an account in her name!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 27, 2009)

red rose said:


> From the link posted before



Have you had a read of your contract? I can't imagine that it's not on there and they won't have mentioned it directly becuase, of course, it's up to you to read it thoroughly. 

Not having a go at you - but that's prob their angle. It's a bit shocking really.


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 27, 2009)

5t3IIa said:


> Have you had a read of your contract? I can't imagine that it's not on there and they won't have mentioned it directly becuase, of course, it's up to you to read it thoroughly.
> 
> Not having a go at you - but that's prob their angle. It's a bit shocking really.



That's what I thought too. bound to be a smallprint thing.

The bastards


----------



## red rose (Nov 27, 2009)

I've checked my contract and I cant find aynthing about Tuxedo, just "You wages will be paid every four weeks on a friday into your bank or building society"

I'm going to write to HR (everything in writing) to ask them to highlight where in my contract I gave them permission to do this, exactly what details of mine they have passed on, and why I wasn't informed of this earlier,


----------



## cesare (Nov 27, 2009)

red rose said:


> I've checked my contract and I cant find aynthing about Tuxedo, just "You wages will be paid every four weeks on a friday into your bank or building society"
> 
> I'm going to write to HR (everything in writing) to ask them to highlight where in my contract I gave them permission to do this, exactly what details of mine they have passed on, and why I wasn't informed of this earlier,



Yep, do it as a data subject access request and copy USDAW.


----------



## zenie (Nov 27, 2009)

I think it's also worth a call to the financial ombudsmun and the ACAS people about this. 

Tesco always paid me 4 weekly BACS into my bank account, this sounds pretty illegal tbh, Tuxedo isn't a proper bank account, and has no affiliation with tesco.


----------



## Cloo (Nov 28, 2009)

That's unbelievable chutzpah  To coin a phrase 'the public needs to know' that Tesco is controlling its employees' money like this. And I'd also question if it is legal for an employer to do that.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Nov 28, 2009)

I suspect that affected employees would have been sent a boring and complicated letter about this in advance which they wouldn't have had the time to read. Tesco are likely to be covered, legally.


----------



## red rose (Nov 28, 2009)

Incidentally yesterday was payday and today I called in sick for my shift (not through being pissed off - there would be no point, the only people that would suffer are the other staff who work the shop floor who have to pick up the slack)

Tesco made it clear in my induction that they take a pretty dim view of anyone who calls in sick the saturday after payday, but as I pointed out to them on the phone this morning, due to me refusing to join their Tuxedo scheme I did not actually get paid. I couldn't have gone out on the piss if I'd wanted to, I couldn't even have done a food shop.



Maurice Picarda said:


> I suspect that affected employees would have been sent a boring and complicated letter about this in advance which they wouldn't have had the time to read. Tesco are likely to be covered, legally.


I wasn't sent one, I don't know anyone else who was sent one either. The first I knew of this was when the card turned up in the post.


----------



## salem (Nov 28, 2009)

Is the card actually in your name? As I understand, Tuxedo is a prepaid card. And the prepaid card I have, I just bought in the shop and didn't have to give any details for.

Could it be that they've just sent you an unregistered card as quasi-cash?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 28, 2009)

They have probably just cocked it up and signed up a load of people who they didn't mean to by their policy.

There is, also, quite likely a data protection issue here in that they're passing on your personal data to a third party in a way that is not purely to fulfil some other obligation. There would be a difference between, say, passing on your name and address to a subcontracted payroll company, and signing you up for an entirely separate financial product.


----------



## dwenfish (Nov 28, 2009)

what cunts. get some petrol and burn the fuckers to the ground, noone deserves that shit...


----------



## red rose (Nov 28, 2009)

salem said:


> Is the card actually in your name? As I understand, Tuxedo is a prepaid card. And the prepaid card I have, I just bought in the shop and didn't have to give any details for.
> 
> Could it be that they've just sent you an unregistered card as quasi-cash?


_Dear [red rose]

Welcome to the new way of receiving your wages, salary or pension from Tesco.  This card has been requested by your employer and your wages salary or pension will be paid onto it from now on..._

Then it goes on about the terms and how to activate the card.

At the bottom there is a credit card sized laminated card with the various phone numbers and contact details on it and a Tuxedo chip and pin card with an account number, expiry date, card number and my full name.

Today I received more invitations from credit and loan shark type companies in the post. I've lived here since I was 10 and never received anything like this before.


----------



## derf (Nov 29, 2009)

maomao said:


> Tuxedo is owned by Maestro not Tesco.



Meaning Tesco have passed your details to a third party company for gain.
Data protection act anyone?


----------



## cesare (Nov 29, 2009)

derf said:


> Meaning Tesco have passed your details to a third party company for gain.
> Data protection act anyone?



Yep


----------



## berniedicters (Nov 29, 2009)

Funny how history repeats itself.

Back in the 19th century, some employers were fond of paying staff in token, redeemable at company shops for goods at often inflated prices. The Truck Acts put a stop to this and made legal provision for the requirement that employees be paid in coin of the realm.

This is about the only thing I remember from my O-Level History, so it's a bit disappointing to find that various truck laws exist going back much further than that...they LIED to me, the bastards.

But it's clearly a problem that has raged back and forth for well over half a millennium, and this sounds like a scummy and dodgy way of sneakily reintroducing it.

Good for you for opposing it. Isn't this the kind of thing MPs are for - I suggest you write to yours.


----------



## Mr Smin (Nov 29, 2009)

Hope tesco staff talk to each other in the staff room - I'd hate to think *anyone* was stuck with this shite because they didn't get the word that it's optional.

Reading a few posts - if you can do 1 or more withdrawals free *per month* then people are only inconvenienced rather than being robbed compared to a cheque payment, since you could withdraw all your pay off the card and put it in a bank (or under a mattress) without being charged?


----------



## Looby (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr Smin said:


> Hope tesco staff talk to each other in the staff room - I'd hate to think *anyone* was stuck with this shite because they didn't get the word that it's optional.
> 
> Reading a few posts - if you can do 1 or more withdrawals free *per month* then people are only inconvenienced rather than being robbed compared to a cheque payment, since you could withdraw all your pay off the card and put it in a bank (or under a mattress) without being charged?



Where can you withdraw the money though? Can you use a high street bank. Most cards have a daily limit don't they?


----------



## berniedicters (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr Smin said:


> Hope tesco staff talk to each other in the staff room - I'd hate to think *anyone* was stuck with this shite because they didn't get the word that it's optional.


It wouldn't surprise me if TESCO didn't go to quite a lot of trouble to stop staff discussing things amongst themselves, for just this kind of reason.



Mr Smin said:


> Reading a few posts - if you can do 1 or more withdrawals free *per month* then people are only inconvenienced rather than being robbed compared to a cheque payment, since you could withdraw all your pay off the card and put it in a bank (or under a mattress) without being charged?



It's bad enough as it is: but yes, if it turns out not to be possible to withdraw the WHOLE lot from the Tuxedo card and transfer it, ideally via the web, then it would seem extremely iffy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 29, 2009)

As unemployement rises, so surely must employers' cuntishness. 

If this little scam is at all widespread there will be a hell of a lot of people affected who can't afford to make a fuss in case they lose their job. The people who are able to kick off, or quit entirely, will be relatively few and (herein lies the rub) staggeringly easy to replace. 

Any way you slice it, out of fucking order


----------



## berniedicters (Nov 29, 2009)

SpookyFrank said:


> As unemployement rises, so surely must employers' cuntishness.
> 
> If this little scam is at all widespread there will be a hell of a lot of people affected who can't afford to make a fuss in case they lose their job. The people who are able to kick off, or quit entirely, will be relatively few and (herein lies the rub) staggeringly easy to replace.
> 
> Any way you slice it, out of fucking order


I've just been talking with Herself about this, and how disgusting it is.

And we touched on the question of boycotting Tesco...or at least further moving towards alternatives.

My idealistic side says that employers who penalise staff who can think for themselves - and this kind of thing IS doing that - will pay for it in the long run. I think that this is often true, but not true enough. But it's also why we need laws like Truck Acts - it should be illegal for employers not to pay into a bank account of the employee's choice. Ideally, I think employees should still be entitled to demand payment in cash, though I can appreciate the logistical difficulties that might present...but then a firm like TESCO should be able to manage that, given that a lot of their income is also in cash.

Sickening.


----------



## quimcunx (Nov 30, 2009)

So what's happening with this?


----------



## sim667 (Nov 30, 2009)

Just read this thread, what a pile of fuck.....

I would have also thought that tesco applying for a financial service using your name with any pre-warning, or asking permission could be counted as fraudulent.......... I'd check it out with the CAB


----------



## red rose (Nov 30, 2009)

Well I'm working the evening shift tonight so I've got my slightly shitty sounding letter ready to go.

I states that at no point was the Tuxedo scheme mentioned to me, that I gave my bank details on more than one occasion and that I want to know exactly where in my contract it states that Tesco has the right to pass on this sort of information to third parties or create accounts in my name.

Plus a bit about how if they dont get back to me sharpish/pay me into my damned bank account I will be talking to the ICO about whether there is a data protection issue here.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 30, 2009)

red rose said:


> Well I'm working the evening shift tonight so I've got my slightly shitty sounding letter ready to go.
> 
> I states that at no point was the Tuxedo scheme mentioned to me, that I gave my bank details on more than one occasion and that I want to know exactly where in my contract it states that Tesco has the right to pass on this sort of information to third parties or create accounts in my name.
> 
> Plus a bit about how if they dont get back to me sharpish/pay me into my damned bank account I will be talking to the ICO about whether there is a data protection issue here.



Good work


----------



## geminisnake (Nov 30, 2009)

Fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## weepiper (Nov 30, 2009)

That's absolutely disgusting red rose  good luck putting the wind up them and I'll be interested to hear the response.


----------



## Tacita (Nov 30, 2009)

Good luck RedRose


----------



## Oriole (Dec 6, 2009)

Is it even legal under the current anti money laundering legislation for a financial institution to let an individual open an account in somebody else's name without their knowledge and their ID being verified?


----------



## Megaton (Dec 6, 2009)

Haven't USDAW had anything to say about this?

Oh sorry I forgot, they are fucking useless.


----------



## Idris2002 (Dec 21, 2009)

Have there been any further developments on this front?


----------



## nick h. (Dec 21, 2009)

If anyone would like to knock up some text for a leaflet about this I'd give it to the staff at my local Tesco. I bet there are quite a few who don't realise exactly how they've been stiffed and can't easily find out  because they don't have internet access.


----------



## Frazzle (Dec 20, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but this same thing has just happened to me.

I was told that I'd be paid directly into my bank or building society on my interview. Then again over the phone, they asked for my bank details as they offered me a temporary seasonal role. Then on my induction I was told again and I filled in a form with my details too. I was given an employee handbook which also states that I'd be paid directly into the bank every month. So imagine my surprise  when I received a letter very similar to the one the OP detailed. Tesco has applied for a card that I didn't want without my knowledge or permission. Simply applying for a card can affect your credit rating. 
The card has a range of ridiculous charges such as £10 to cancel, £10 for a paper statement, £1.95 to withdraw your own money (2 withdrawals a month at Tesco cashpoints get refunded), 20p for an online transfer, and if no money goes in or out of the account for 90 days (very likely with seasonal work) you get charged £2 a month thereafter. I would never have a card like this. 
I just want to get paid directly into my bank, where my bills get paid. I already have credit and debit cards, and they pay me cashback rather than silly charges.
The link to verylittlehelps in this thread seems to have expired, so I was wondering can anyone give me some information if they have been in this situation what they did? Thank you to anyone able to help me.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 20, 2015)

Megaton said:


> Haven't USDAW had anything to say about this?
> 
> Oh sorry I forgot, they are fucking useless.


Useless seven days a week.

Speak to your manager, speak to their manager, ring payroll, ask for a copy of your contract and the employee handbook, if you do have a union rep and you're feeling cheeky, ask them for advice, if you're a temp speak to the other temps.

If you stay longer and have a bit of spare money, unlikely as its all on your special Tesco's card, join a union and ask them if they will sort it out for you.

Good luck.


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 20, 2015)

What happened in the end, red rose?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 20, 2015)

While I'm not a lawyer, my thoughts would be

a) the data protection angle - I don't see how Tesco can set up some sort of thing like this in your name

b) how enforceable any charges on the account would be if you never signed up to the account - although taking the sods to court would be hassle.

c) the legality of the whole damn thing.

In the absence of a union (it's somewhat chicken & egg in retail - so many people are on temp / short term contracts and don't think it's worth joining, that the union only has a small proportion of staff behind it, so its clout is limited, therefore people don't think it's worth joining, so its clout gets more limited...) then a call to ACAS may be worthwhile.


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 20, 2015)

There's likely to be data protection issue here as financial information has been passed to a third party. I also think there's possibly a breach of contract issue.

First step should be to contact payroll and ask why this has been done despite bank details being given. Second ask for the card to be cancelled at no cost to you. Third, contact the information commissioner ( www.ico.org.uk ) and report this to them.

Also acas have a free advice line and may be able to help.


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2015)

Tesco do recognise USDAW as the official union for their shop workers. 

Get on to them and ask them to take it up, or at least ask them for advice on it. It sounds like this may be something that has been going on for years, since it is an old thread, but I wouldn't put up with it. 

If you don't get any joy from USDAW locally, contact them nationally. If you are not yet a member and they say that they can't help you with a pre-existing problem, point out that you have only just joined Tesco so have not had opportunity to join USDAW before. 

This site might help:

Our Partnership Agreement with Usdaw - Our Tesco


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2015)

This site may also be of interest, as it explains what Tuxedo are doing:

Tesco


----------



## StoneRoad (Dec 20, 2015)

That tux site link says it is for those without bank accounts, but both red rose (the OP) and Frazzle have stated that te5c0 have had bank details and more than once.

smells very fishy to me, especially with the spam (ie sharing your details without informed consent)

There is an opt out ... and getting out should be at no cost to you.

sign up to the verylittlehelps.com site / forum


----------



## Guineveretoo (Dec 20, 2015)

I have seen another forum where people were complaining in exactly the same way, and USDAW were reported as just saying that this is how it is done. 

It seems to be not just for people without bank accounts, but people who would otherwise be paid by cheque, so it may be, as pointed out on the other forum, in fact, that it is just for temporary staff when they don't want to set them up on the pay roll, or the first payment until the pay roll is set up.


----------



## J Ed (Jan 2, 2016)

Guineveretoo said:


> I have seen another forum where people were complaining in exactly the same way, and USDAW were reported as just saying that this is how it is done.



USDAW seems worse than no union at all.


----------



## keybored (Jan 2, 2016)

More proof (if it were needed) of what absolute wankers Tesco are to their employees, sacking four of them in Ireland for not paying for their breakfasts "immediately", even though it was impossible to do so what with Tesco implementing a policy where employees aren't allowed to carry cash on them.

Happily, a tribunal took a dim view of this and awarded one of the workers €41,000. I hope the others follow suit.

Tesco ordered to pay former worker €41,000 after her dismissal for not paying for a fried breakfast


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

keybored said:


> More proof (if it were needed) of what absolute wankers Tesco are to their employees, sacking four of them in Ireland for not paying for their breakfasts "immediately", even though it was impossible to do so what with Tesco implementing a policy where employees aren't allowed to carry cash on them.
> 
> Happily, a tribunal took a dim view of this and awarded one of the workers €41,000. I hope the others follow suit.
> 
> Tesco ordered to pay former worker €41,000 after her dismissal for not paying for a fried breakfast



tbf, no supermarket worker has ever been allowed to carry cash on them whilst they are on shift at any time, ever (that is not a new thing, I last worked in a supermarket in 1987 and that was a 'thing' then, so I doubt it is a recently implemented change) - but canteen policy should damn well allow for that (letting people pay for their lunch/breakfast/shift-appropriate-meal either at the beginning or end of their shift). Or in a better sort of world, maybe providing the food for canteen meals (which is all leftovers/stuff at the end of its best before date anyway) for free.


----------



## keybored (Jan 2, 2016)

Epona said:


> tbf, no supermarket worker has ever been allowed to carry cash on them whilst they are on shift at any time, ever (that is not a new thing, I last worked in a supermarket in 1987 and that was a 'thing' then) - but canteen policy should damn well allow for that.


You're probably right, I really can't remember if that was the case when I worked at Safeway a long time ago. I _do_ remember I wasn't allowed to serve friends or relatives and would have to tell them to go to another till. I can see the reason for it, but it does seem a bit like saying "we don't trust our employees by default".

But to then sack people for not being able to pay for their food till later because of that policy defies logic. And the woman who was exonerated at the tribunal had been there a while and had an exemplary record, so they lost a good employee too.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

keybored said:


> You're probably right, I really can't remember if that was the case when I worked at Safeway a long time ago. I _do_ remember I wasn't allowed to serve friends or relatives and would have to tell them to go to another till. I can see the reason for it, but it does seem a bit like saying "we don't trust our employees by default".
> 
> But to then sack people for not being able to pay for their food till later because of that policy defies logic. And the woman who was exonerated at the tribunal had been there a while and had an exemplary record, so they lost a good employee too.



Yep I object to it now as I did then, treating employees as though they are criminals by default is utterly disgusting.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2016)

keybored said:


> More proof (if it were needed) of what absolute wankers Tesco are to their employees, sacking four of them in Ireland for not paying for their breakfasts "immediately", even though it was impossible to do so what with Tesco implementing a policy where employees aren't allowed to carry cash on them.
> 
> Happily, a tribunal took a dim view of this and awarded one of the workers €41,000. I hope the others follow suit.
> 
> Tesco ordered to pay former worker €41,000 after her dismissal for not paying for a fried breakfast


...Though Kinsella wanted her job back, but the Tribunal decided it was 'not in the interests' of either party 

Tesco worker awarded €41,000 for breakfast sacking


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2016)

Epona said:


> no supermarket worker has ever been allowed to carry cash on them whilst they are on shift at any time, ever



I suspect you may be overreaching there


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> I suspect you may be overreaching there



OK, let me re-phrase it - when I worked in a supermarket I (and the same applied to my colleagues) was not allowed to carry cash on me (I had to put it in my locker before my shift), and no supermarket worker I have ever known has been allowed to carry personal cash about their person when they are on shift.  Many supermarkets have a clear policy of distrusting their employees and banning them from having cash about their person when they are working.

Is that better?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 2, 2016)

dunno.  I had a temp job over Xmas with a supermarket (think it was 1988) and in theory there was a rule then that I wasn't allowed to carry cash (I wasn't till trained or anything like that) but being a temp, never got a locker or anything...


----------



## keybored (Jan 2, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


>



 indeed. Not in the interest of a good employee who's had her cards marked and might not be able to find another job for a long while, or not in the interest of the multinational who got egg on their poor face and would have to go through the distress of eating more humble pie by reinstating her?

Twats. I wish her all the best in finding alternative employment if she hasn't already, hopefully with a company with a better track record on industrial relations. I also hope she never returns to their stores again. Except to symbolically burn her Clubcard. On their petrol forecourt.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

Back on the topic of the thread (Red Rose, I hope you got your pay issues sorted out), I was once challenged by employers about the account I was having my wages paid to - my response was "Well, you know I am here doing the work, even if I were to tell you to pay my wages to the Cat Protection League, then that is what you should do - it's MY money, and I decide where it goes".


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 2, 2016)

keybored said:


> I also hope she never returns to their stores again. Except to symbolically burn her Clubcard.



Or maybe to get a free breakfast


----------



## keybored (Jan 2, 2016)

Epona said:


> Back on the topic of the thread (Red Rose, I hope you got your pay issues sorted out)



Don't think red rose has been posting here for 6 months but from the OP it looks like they'd already determined the most effective way to resolve the situation.




red rose said:


> (fuck not naming them, I'm quitting after this anyway)


----------



## keybored (Jan 2, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> Or maybe to get a free breakfast


Again


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

keybored said:


> Don't think red rose has been posting here for 6 months but from the OP it looks like they'd already determined the most effective way to resolve the situation.



I reckon that too, we've been friends for a good while and I don't think she's the sort of person who would put up with this sort of shit for long.    It's a shame that she hasn't been around on Urban recently though.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2016)

I wasn't allowed to carry anything but a pen (in the pen slot) and the key to my locker (there was a thing to hook the keyring onto) when I worked in woolworths in 1989. And we had random bag searches as we left the shop at the end of shift.


----------



## equationgirl (Jan 2, 2016)

DaveCinzano said:


> ...Though Kinsella wanted her job back, but the Tribunal decided it was 'not in the interests' of either party
> 
> Tesco worker awarded €41,000 for breakfast sacking


I wonder if the tribunal thought there might be reprisals on either side, or she would be bullied in some way? I hope she manages to get work elsewhere.


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> I wasn't allowed to carry anything but a pen (in the pen slot) and the key to my locker (there was a thing to hook the keyring onto) when I worked in woolworths in 1989. And we had random bag searches as we left the shop at the end of shift.



That is my experience of shop work (in big retail employers) too - not allowed to take anything with you, except your locker key and maybe medication, in my case an asthma inhaler (if you could provide some sort of proof that it was necessary).

(Edited because I do know how how to spell, but sometimes my fingers don't follow the correct typing instructions given to them by my brain).


----------



## Epona (Jan 2, 2016)

equationgirl said:


> I wonder if the tribunal thought there might be reprisals on either side, or she would be bullied in some way? I hope she manages to get work elsewhere.



It's often the case that tribunals will not award someone their job back - from their pov, because employers don't want to be stuck with the 'mardy bastard' (in their view) who nailed them in court for being the unfair gits they are (and recognise that there may be reprisals against the employee), but what about the employee?  I hope she got a new job or will do soon.


----------



## keybored (Jan 3, 2016)

Epona said:


> It's often the case that tribunals will not award someone their job back - from their pov, because employers don't want to be stuck with the 'mardy bastard' (in their view) who nailed them in court for being the unfair gits they are (and recognise that there may be reprisals against the employee), but what about the employee?  I hope she got a new job or will do soon.


On reflection, €41K isn't a great sum of money. Certainly not for Tesco and only a couple of years wages if that for someone who had given 12 years service. Even though her name has technically now been cleared, you can bet employers might now see her as a trouble maker.

Or a PR prize if I had my way. If there is a Waitrose or an Aldi in County Wexford and I were the manager, the first thing I would do Monday morning is headhunt Kinsella, just to rub more salt in the wound.
Britain's best supermarket REVEALED: And it might not be what you expect…


----------



## Epona (Jan 3, 2016)

keybored said:


> On reflection, €41K isn't a great sum of money. Certainly not for Tesco and only a couple of years wages if that for someone who had given 12 years service. Even though her name has technically now been cleared, you can bet employers might now see her as a trouble maker.
> 
> Or a PR prize if I had my way. If there is a Waitrose or an Aldi in County Wexford and I were the manager, the first thing I would do Monday morning is headhunt Kinsella, just to rub more salt in the wound.
> Britain's best supermarket REVEALED: And it might not be what you expect…



It's pretty shit in terms of conpensation tbh - I live in London so my view of cost of living is skewed, but that is surely bare minimum compensation for anyone for being completely fucked over by her employer.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jan 3, 2016)

keybored said:


> Or a PR prize if I had my way. If there is a Waitrose or an Aldi in County Wexford and I were the manager, the first thing I would do Monday morning is headhunt Kinsella, just to rub more salt in the wound.


----------



## keybored (Jan 4, 2016)

Frazzle said:


> I know this is an old thread, but this same thing has just happened to me.
> 
> I was told that I'd be paid directly into my bank or building society on my interview. Then again over the phone, they asked for my bank details as they offered me a temporary seasonal role. Then on my induction I was told again and I filled in a form with my details too. I was given an employee handbook which also states that I'd be paid directly into the bank every month. So imagine my surprise  when I received a letter very similar to the one the OP detailed. Tesco has applied for a card that I didn't want without my knowledge or permission. Simply applying for a card can affect your credit rating.
> The card has a range of ridiculous charges such as £10 to cancel, £10 for a paper statement, £1.95 to withdraw your own money (2 withdrawals a month at Tesco cashpoints get refunded), 20p for an online transfer, and if no money goes in or out of the account for 90 days (very likely with seasonal work) you get charged £2 a month thereafter. I would never have a card like this.
> ...



Welcome to the boards, sorry to hear of your grief. Apologies also for somehow missing your bump on this thread  I joined VLH yesterday to post the Co. Wexford news but it was already there. I just logged back in to find links to Tuxedo related stuff for you but I can't for the life of me find a search function. Either the admins have disabled it altogether, or disabled it for new members. I'm sure they have good reasons for that.

If you're already a member there you might have more luck; if not then register and post a new thread there, it looks like the best place for advice (from a quick browse). Good luck.


----------

